

NSA 2014 Technology Catalog – Tech Transfer Program [pdf] - jpdus
http://m.nsa.gov/research/_files/tech_transfers/nsa_technology_transfer_program.pdf

======
twotwotwo
That optics section. Sounds like not only are they tapping into fiber, they've
got the gov. equivalent of an industrial research lab working on how to do it.

~~~
brudgers
That...spying...is what spy agencies do. Tapping into the trunk has a better
risk reward payout. The NSA has been doing it for a ling time:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ivy_Bells](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ivy_Bells)

------
rentnorove
Any thoughts on the final line of this refers to?

 _AUTHENTICATED CRYPTOGRAPHY PATENT NO.: 7,827,408_

 _Message encryption and authentication are typically performed separately. In
other words, a message is encrypted using one method and then a cryptographic
hash of the message is generated using a second method. This invention is a
device for and method of encrypting and authenticating a message and
authenticating any additional information. The present invention provides a
cryptographically stronger authentication method and is more efficient to
implement, than the prior art._

 _VALUE: Provides combined authenticated encryption in efficient manner. Does
not require random numbers, two encryption keys, or checksums._

~~~
lern_too_spel
Patents are public record. You can see yourself what it refers to.
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7827408](http://www.google.com/patents/US7827408)

------
rememberlenny
Are there any people who are using this transfer program to run a company?

~~~
nutate
Apache NiFi is the first open source one.
[https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/press_room/2014/nifi_announc...](https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/press_room/2014/nifi_announcement.shtml)

Joe Witt is a smart guy who put a lot of work into making a robust workflow
tool there.

------
higherpurpose
And if we can't trust NSA-made or NSA-influenced technologies, what _can we_
trust?

~~~
wahsd
I really like the free USB drive they give out at events.

------
stevecalifornia
I misread this as "NASA 2014 Technology".

As I was reading my thought was "Wow, NASA spends a lot of time making
technology that would be really useful for spying on people."

~~~
evanwolf
first guffaw of the day!

------
shitlord
Page 64: Providing a Computer User with High-Level Privileges

What could possibly go wrong?! It's like a secret handshake.

~~~
tomhurd
I cringed when I read that one

